# Direct Tivo Series 2 Connect



## Phe0nix (Nov 17, 2005)

We'll last time i was here was 4/14/2006 and i'm rusty. I hacked my tivo completely and i was able to do everything you could do with a tivo. 

Now i want to use tytools to connect to the unit but after all this time i can't remember the tivo ip address. I have it connected to a router so DHCP should assign it an ip address. Need help to connect or obtain it's ip address.

thanks

I connected to my router and changed the number of dhcp users to 2 and started the ips at 100 . The router is 192.168.1.1 and my desktop is 192.168.1.100 so the tivo has to be 192.168.1.101 but i can't ping it.


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

Did you release the DHCP aasigned IP addresses? Did you reboot your TiVo so it could get a new address from the limited range?

Google ipsniffer. Download and run it to find your TiVo.


----------



## Phe0nix (Nov 17, 2005)

I did reboot the tivo so it could get a new address but didn't release the DHCP address, i will try this. I was reading through my posts from 2 years back and now i believe i set a static ip address on the tivo. I also had a unique ISP and i have to use an odd submask and don't want to change my current setup so i plan to pull the hdd from the tivo and edit the static ip address.

What file do i edit and where is it located. Also there are many programs recorded on the tivo. Can i copy these programs onto my desktop pc and defrrag the hdd , make an image of it and then put the programs back and if so where would they be. Also keep in mind that this tivo hasn't been changed from
its setup from 2 years ago. I read some place that you can add something so your recordings don't get encrypted.

Thanks


hmm just noticed that ip sniffer you mentioned, i will have to give that a try for sure. Since i'm setup on a different submask than my router and all the pc that are connected to it, i'll still need to edit that static address.


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

Depending on your software version and hacks, you may be able to change the IP address from the Phone Settings menu.


----------



## Phe0nix (Nov 17, 2005)

I checked my tivo and i have no Phone & Network option . I used instantcake 6[1].2-01-2-101 back in April 2006. I can't be sure if its 6.2 or 6.2a. My software from the dtv sream is 6.2.01.2.101. I also bought LBA48 with enhancements 4.02.

I've been reading for the last 20 hours or so and can't find out how to firure out what my ip address is set up as. I think it's static. I ran ip sniffers ping sniffers etc to no avail. I don't mind pulling the hdd out but don't want to risk it as i can't find out if windows will see it or not or if i need to connect it and boot to some sort of cd and using command prompts edit the data or view it.

I did read however when connecting to the pc the drive needs to be on hdc.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

What about looking at your router? A lot of routers show the device with Mac address/IP address. You could use that Mac address to physically check the adapter connected to the box.

I'm just throwing this out there in case you did not think about it yet. Or maybe your router does not even have this capability.



Phe0nix said:


> I checked my tivo and i have no Phone & Network option . I used instantcake 6[1].2-01-2-101 back in April 2006. I can't be sure if its 6.2 or 6.2a. My software from the dtv sream is 6.2.01.2.101. I also bought LBA48 with enhancements 4.02.
> 
> I've been reading for the last 20 hours or so and can't find out how to firure out what my ip address is set up as. I think it's static. I ran ip sniffers ping sniffers etc to no avail. I don't mind pulling the hdd out but don't want to risk it as i can't find out if windows will see it or not or if i need to connect it and boot to some sort of cd and using command prompts edit the data or view it.
> 
> I did read however when connecting to the pc the drive needs to be on hdc.


----------



## Phe0nix (Nov 17, 2005)

I managed to get connected. I was looking through my web server as i recalled posting images back 2 years ago when i did the InstantCake and zipper process. Fortunately i pulled an image that had a command prompt that displayed telnet 192.168.1.8 so i made a few changes to my router rebooted the TiVo and bam i was in.


Thanks for the help guys


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

If you used the zipper or Rbautch's enhancement script (or installed tivowebplus manually for that matter), your IP address is available from the 'info' screen in TWP.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

You'd have to know the IP to begin with for that or you would have had to put it in a DNS table with a name.



bengalfreak said:


> If you used the zipper or Rbautch's enhancement script (or installed tivowebplus manually for that matter), your IP address is available from the 'info' screen in TWP.


----------

